# FS: XL neon/ cardinal tetra, 4 yellow phantom tetras, 6 Geo juvis, 3 cories for sale



## jhj0112

We have decided to shut down our 90G tank and our fishes are up for sale.

added 
6 geophagus juvies $10 from the another BCA members

5 large Bolivian Rams. $25 *SOLD*

~ 70 Cardinal/ XL neon tetra $2/each * 35 SOLD*

4 Yellow phantom tetra (full grown) $10

3 BN pleco ( breeding trio, had spawn and babies so many times) $30*SOLD*

1 adult male L144 $ 10*SOLD*

3 discus(~3.5 in) $50*SOLD*

1 Adult L201Pleco (my favorite pleco, it looks awesome) $30*SOLD*

2 Adult panda cories and 1 sterbai cory $10(their barbel is short because of gravel otherwise healthy)

4 ottos $10*SOLD*

I will add more once I get home.

PM for pictures! Thanks.


----------



## peppy2013

Wish I was closer  good luck with your sales


----------



## Steve

Lots of great looking fish here! Too bad I only keep Africans =P


----------



## tab

PM Sent please respond


----------



## jhj0112

Thanks peppy and steve!  here are more pictures as per requests.









L201 pleco









L144 pleco


----------



## ScottD

I will grab the BN trio off of u . PM sent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112

All PM replied.. preference goes to people who buy mutiple fishes and pick up...


----------



## jhj0112

here is update. the below fishes are sold.

*L201, 10 XL neon/cardinal tetra, all Bolivian rams, all ottos*

BNP, L 144, discus many XL neon/cardinal tetra are still available. I will PM the next person who wanted BNPs.


----------



## DiscusGroup6

"3 BN pleco ( breeding trio, had spawn and babies so many times) $30

3 discus(~3.5 in) $50"
HI:
I would like take the 3 discus if $50 in total and the 3 BNP breeding trio if 2 females.
text to 6043453579 please


----------



## jhj0112

*BNPs* waiting for the member to respond.. if no response, I will go the next member who contacted me...

*Discus*. also waiting for the member to respond, same as above..

*L144*. pending pickup (sunday late afternoon)..


----------



## C-kidder

Free bump to good guy, Good quality goes and rams


----------



## jhj0112

thanks chase!! . 

BNPs, L144 and all discus are pending pick up tomorrow afternoon.

Many cardinal/ XL neon tetra are available.. also geos juvis!!!


----------



## jhj0112

BNPs, L144, and discus *SOLD*

*LOTS OF XL NEON/CARDINAL tetras are still available!! Also, 6 GEO JUVIS, 4 YELLOW PHANTOM TETRAS, 2 Panda cories and 1 sterbai cory*


----------



## ScottD

Thanks again  nice healthy fish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112

thanks Scott!! Bump.. lowered the price of cories.. some discount on XL neon/cardinal tetras if you buy more than 10 (get you a couple more  )


----------



## shady280

Too bad your on the other side of the river. I could use some cardinals and stuff. Only time I'm in surrey is Friday morning at 3am. Every come to the good side for work or anything. Lol


----------



## jhj0112

Bump!!!! still lots XL neon/cardinal left... GEOs and cories still available. sorry no plan to go mission anytime soon


----------



## jhj0112

bump. bump bump


----------



## jhj0112

bump!!! I'm heading to burnaby near kinged tomorrow afternoon!! let me know if you want some geos, xl neons, or yellow phantom tetras!!


----------



## jhj0112

Bump!!!! these are healthy fishes!!


----------



## Scampi

NGosal is looking for some tetras and danios I believe. C:


----------



## jhj0112

Thanks Scampi!! Pmed him... bump!!!!


----------



## jhj0112

bump bump!! still some left


----------



## jhj0112

bump!!! bump!! 3 healthy cories!!


----------



## jhj0112

Buuuuuump!!!!!


----------



## jhj0112

bump bumpbump..


----------



## jhj0112

bump bump bump buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!


----------



## jhj0112

bump!!! We can meet somewhere if you can't pick these up!!!!!


----------



## jhj0112

bump!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jhj0112

Bump bump TTT


----------



## jhj0112

About 40 tetra left, 4 yellow phantom, 2 panda cories, 6 geo juvis left!!!!


----------



## jhj0112

bump TTT!!!!


----------



## jhj0112

to the top!! these are nice tetras!


----------



## jhj0112

All Sold!!!!!


----------

